# Car Wont Start Help!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Vettekid1992 (Jan 23, 2010)

my friend and i insalled pacesetter headers and catless mids on his 04 gto. but when we went to fire it up NOTHING. now we did not insall the rear O2 sensors could that cause the car to not start. my friend read that the rear O2 are for emission testing purposes. also earlier he accidentaly touched the battery and the motor together and it sparked could that have cause the car to not start??

thanks
Anthony


----------



## Vettekid1992 (Jan 23, 2010)

the air bag light is also on inside the car dont know if that has something to do wit it. and the battery was disconnected during the process. he also


----------



## Vettekid1992 (Jan 23, 2010)

the air bag light is also on inside the car dont know if that has something to do wit it. and the battery was disconnected during the process. he also has a programmer


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

dont mean to scare you but you could of fried your comp. when it grounded out. best thing to do is call someone and pay them to test it. it could be 20 different things


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

rear o2 is just to protect theconvertor from overheating and won't have anything to do with your starting problem,


----------

